# Astronomers Baffled by Object



## Chinook (Feb 5, 2010)

Streak ... object was circling about 90 million miles from Earth
Read more: Space UFO baffles boffins | The Sun |News

Scientists say the object could be the result of a collision between two asteroids. Nasa described the debris pattern and trailing streamers of dust as "mysterious" but said the images captured by the Hubble Telescope suggested a head-on collision. The object, known as P/2010 A2, was circling about 90 million miles from Earth in the main asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter when it was spotted last week. 

Interesting. ​


----------



## J-WO (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty weird-looking, almost artificial. Not that it is, mind.


----------



## Dave (Feb 7, 2010)

The Hubble is discovering many weird things recently. Apparently, because of it's highly elliptical orbit, Pluto is slowly turning red as Nitrogen is melting on one side and re-freezing on another.

There must be many asteroid collisions. It is a pity they cannot actually catch one happening, rather than the after-effects.


----------



## J-WO (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder how many times Pluto has turned red and then turned back again, or whether this is a first.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe its an angel?


----------



## The Ace (Feb 7, 2010)

Or maybe somebody didn't clean the lens properly.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 7, 2010)

Any day now the alien spaceship theories are going to start coupled with the 'NASA and the US Government are covering it up' conspiracies.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course, I'd bet my left one there'll be a, 'Gate,' in there somewhere too.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 8, 2010)

mosaix said:


> Any day now the alien spaceship theories are going to start coupled with the 'NASA and the US Government are covering it up' conspiracies.



That's been happening for thousands of years.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 8, 2010)

Pluto's dynamic surface:

BBC News - Pluto's dynamic surface revealed by Hubble images


----------



## Nik (Feb 8, 2010)

Like the 'Shoemaker Levy 9', these things happen and are usually missed...

Now, had a 'visible' comet taken a hit from one of those 'Earth Crossers', we'd have every pair of binoculars pointed that way...

IIRC, a similar splash sometimes follows an out-of-plane comet crossing Sun's magnetic field ...


----------



## J-WO (Feb 8, 2010)

Stephen Palmer said:


> Pluto's dynamic surface:
> 
> BBC News - Pluto's dynamic surface revealed by Hubble images




Looks like Yuggoth keeps redecorating.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 9, 2010)

I think Pluto is turning red because it caught a glimpse of Uranus!


----------



## fruit (Aug 20, 2010)

nice but it looks artificial i think 
]


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

fruit said:


> nice but it looks artificial i think
> ]



Its not a fake, if thats what you mean...
P/2010 A2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But, I personally think it looks a bit too much like:


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Aug 26, 2010)

The collision theory seems to be the most realistic to me... However I know that we have a few... ufo enthusiasts around these parts...


----------

